
Bootstrapped on MakeHub - raunometsa
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bootstrapped-on-makehub
======
raunometsa
Hi all –

I made a small site where people can post bootstrapped startups. My robot will
go and fetch some dynamic data like Twitter followers, Product Hunt upvotes
and revenue on Indie Hackers and you can sort by these numbers.

I really like this new maker movement that is happening. I believe a lot of
products can be built without any VC money. I also do understand that a lot of
products really need VC money (like you can't build flying cars without $$$ in
bank).

Sometimes I see those articles, where founders raised millions or tens of
millions of $$$ and started a company by building fancy offices, hiring top
talent and going on expensive team retreats. Product will be in the
development for years (maybe) and you really don't know when and if at all
money starts to come from clients. It seems that they start to think about
next funding round very soon after the first one.

I don't know, maybe it's just me thinking and I don't see the whole picture
here.

On the other hand, yes – if we're talking about purely software business,
founders need some money to eat things, wear things and pay their rent. Not
millions of dollars of course, but some thousands per month.

But... it could be difficult to reach, let's say, $5k/mo with your
bootstrapped product when you have your day job, maybe friends and kids – it
could be really hard to find the energy in the evening to work on your
sideproject.

So, I think YC with 120k is a great thing. It's not millions at least, but I
still wonder if that's not too much... :) what do you do with that money? Ok,
living in the Bay area is probably quite expensive too!

Anyways, if you know some boostrapped products, it would be nice if you could
post it on my site. Thanks!

------
raunometsa
Another thought with VC funding is that it's probably quite hard to shut down
the project. It could happen that you really don't believe in your product
anymore. If there's no funding involved, you can just stop working on it.

